# WTB or Trade CBA front bumper UK version



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Hi All

Im looking for a very good condition CBA front bumper to either buy or trade for my existing one which has Air intake ram system installed. I can swop over FOC at my bodyshop if exhange is done. My GTR is DMG but we can paint to match any colour.


----------



## Samopangy (Nov 20, 2014)

My customer has a black one for sale, bumper is in very good condition, no damages, no repairs, in OEM paint. The reason he is selling because he upgraded my 2017 Nismo style front end, make him a offer, i can help him to send. Payment to his account, not my company account, hope this help. 

Photo links

http://i68.tinypic.com/2gt4w9f.jpg

http://i66.tinypic.com/30hvosn.jpg


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Hello

thanks for that, if you can PM the details over to me please.

Kindest regards

Dave


4SRC said:


> My customer has a black one for sale, bumper is in very good condition, no damages, no repairs, in OEM paint. The reason he is selling because he upgraded my 2017 Nismo style front end, make him a offer, i can help him to send. Payment to his account, not my company account, hope this help.
> 
> Photo links
> 
> ...


----------

